# A Classical Vocal Concert by World-Renowned Operatic Vocalists



## chewkhd

VOICES OF SPLENDOUR
by He Hui, Yuan Chenye & Liang Ning with Singapore Lyric Opera Orchestra 
(China / Singapore)

Be enthralled by the voices of world-renowned Chinese vocalists, He Hui, Yuan Chenye and Liang Ning as they bring you a captivating performance featuring Western operatic arias including Madama Butterfly, Carmen, Aida, The Barber of Seville and Chinese classical art songs In a Faraway Place, Forever Flows the River, Under the Silver Moonlight and more.

The vocalists have won numerous awards and sung in many of the world's leading opera houses. Highly regarded for her beautiful voice and superb musicality, soprano He Hui rose to fame when she won the second prize at the Plácido Domingo Operalia; baritone Yuan Chenye's clear, supple voice and his ability to portray vastly different characters have opened the doors for him to some of the best venues in the US and Europe; and Liang Ning, the first Chinese singer to perform principal roles at leading opera houses such as the Metropolitan Opera, La Scala and Vienna State Opera, is currently one of the brightest mezzo-sopranos on the opera scene.

Accompanied by the Singapore Lyric Opera Orchestra, the performance is conducted by talented young Singapore conductor Joshua Tan, who is also currently the resident conductor of Beijing's National Centre for the Performing Arts Orchestra.

DATE / TIME
15 Feb 2013, Fri, 8pm

VENUE
Esplanade Concert Hall

DURATION
2hrs, including 20min intermission

LANGUAGE
Performed in Mandarin, Italian and French

TICKET PRICE
$38*, $48, $68
Limited concessions for students, NSFs and senior citizens: $27*

Huayi Friends Special: 15% savings^ 
(till 13 Jan 2013 only)
Huayi Package: 10% savings^
^For 4 or more tickets only. Terms & conditions apply.

Link:[URL="http://www.huayifestival.com.sg/2013/splendour.html[/URL]


----------

